# Just finished my personal home interior exterior



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I used all benji products. Regal on everything. Deco flat ceilings and mostly flat walls as well. Cabinets I used advance. Deco trim on exterior. Used arbor coat semi transparent on exterior ceiling. Took 3 coats i was pissed lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wait a second. A painter who actually has money to spend on home improvements? Damn....... I thought we were all pi$$ poor broke.


Looks great.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice place.... great finishes! Do you put anything on your cedar shingles?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Wait a second. A painter who actually has money to spend on home improvements? Damn....... I thought we were all pi$$ poor broke.
> 
> 
> Looks great.


really, and by all appearances close to the ocean?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

PRC said:


> Nice place.... great finishes! Do you put anything on your cedar shingles?


Thanks my man. This place is my pride and joy for sure. I came from poverty. 

I usually do wood brightner every year. Too busy this year. . I only put one coat on the trim. I'm not sure if I will have time to work on the exterior anymore this year. If I do I will work on the shingles I'm not happy with them. I wanna do solid stain. The wife likes the bkackened look. She hates when i use brightner. The trim I think it looks fine.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking work and house. Coming from poverty has been my driving force throughout life. No better motivator in my opinion other than kids that is.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice. If we all band together we can take over this country 1 house at a time!


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Lambrecht said:


> Nice looking work and house. Coming from poverty has been my driving force throughout life. No better motivator in my opinion other than kids that is.


I agree 100%. My business took off once I had my son 6 yrs ago. I was done playing games. I'm about to have my second one in a couple weeks.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Seth The Painter said:


> I agree 100%. My business took off once I had my son 6 yrs ago. I was done playing games. I'm about to have my second one in a couple weeks.


Congratulations. Kids are great:thumbup: at least until they hit their teenage years.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Seth that nice
Great work. And sweet house 
Where do u live again ? 

Also not sure if you have been a featured pro but I would love to hear your story
Motivating to say the least


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You have a very nice home Seth! I love the entrance and the deck trellis. They look so inviting. I also like your interior decorating. Its uncluttered and has an open and airy look about it.

I'm glad my wife won't see these pictures. I've got other things I want to do then paint. But your home is inspiring. Nice job!


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Seth that nice
> Great work. And sweet house
> Where do u live again ?
> 
> ...


Thanks my man. That means alot l. I live in my hometown riverhead,ny. Close to the bay. I work mainly in the hamptons.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

CApainter said:


> You have a very nice home Seth! I love the entrance and the deck trellis. They look so inviting. I also like your interior decorating. Its uncluttered and has an open and airy look about it.
> 
> I'm glad my wife won't see these pictures. I've got other things I want to do then paint. But your home is inspiring. Nice job!


Thanks alot. I'm a nut freak and so is my wife. She picked colors. I know better to try and argue.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I have always wanted to visit the hamptons 
And montauk 
Is there such thing as any where reasonable to stay ?

Thanks again 

Would love to learn more about your business 
How big you are 
What kind of work you mostly do 
Thanks


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

It's a wonderful place to work once you get a good name for yourself. 

I'm a five man crew with ex union workers. 

I do mostly new construction. I would say it's about 75% nc and 25% repaints. 

It is a very pricey area to live that's why I live about 20 minutes away. If you wanted to visit you could find somewhere close for a very reasonable price. It would be worth it. It's beautiful here.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Seth The Painter said:


> Thanks alot. I'm a nut freak and so is my wife. She picked colors. I know better to try and argue.


Pistachios? Cashews? Peanuts? Almonds?  


BTW - nice looking digs.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Thanks alot. I'm a nut freak and so is my wife. She picked colors. I know better to try and argue.





RH said:


> Pistachios? Cashews? Peanuts? Almonds?
> 
> 
> BTW - nice looking digs.


I have a neat allergy.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

RH said:


> Pistachios? Cashews? Peanuts? Almonds?
> 
> 
> BTW - nice looking digs.


Thanks rh


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice place. Good job on all the hard work sprucing it up and keeping it that way.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks woodcoyote. What r u spraying with that beautiful 595 my man. I know your loving it


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Thanks woodcoyote. What r u spraying with that beautiful 595 my man. I know your loving it


Thanks Seth. Yeah I'm enjoying using it. I'm familiar with it because it's pretty identical to the 395AA that I have, except the compressor acts a little different.

I plan on running water based stuff through it, but I'm sure I won't be able to avoid the oil / lacquers, but I'm trying not to use the stuff through this unit. The packings and what not beat up the other 395 pretty bad, had to replace a bunch of stuff. 

Still..both good machines. I'll have to post some pics of things I plan on doing/done with it.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Spray oil elsewhere my man. Preferably turbine. Don t ruin that machine. I never ever run oil through my water machine. Your asking for trouble if you do. You know that bro. Find a used machine or convert your 395


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Spray oil elsewhere my man. Preferably turbine. Don t ruin that machine. I never ever run oil through my water machine. Your asking for trouble if you do. You know that bro. Find a used machine or convert your 395


Yeah I think I'm going to use the 395 to do oil stuff. Or sell the 395 and get something else. Not sure yet. 

I spray mostly water based product anyway, but I get good prices on oil based stains/lacquers. So for cabinets it's hard to get away from it, sad but true.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Spray oil elsewhere my man. Preferably turbine. Don t ruin that machine. I never ever run oil through my water machine. Your asking for trouble if you do. You know that bro. Find a used machine or convert your 395


What trouble have you run into switching from water to oil in one machine? And are you talking about all airless or just AAA?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Airless. I don't run oil through the same machine I use for waterborne. Something I learned during my apprenticeship. I always spray oil with hvlp. I spray water with my 1095 or 395.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> What trouble have you run into switching from water to oil in one machine? And are you talking about all airless or just AAA?


Filters and lines tend to get gummed up when switching. I swing because of necessity. But you have to flush the systems real good with the appropriate solvent and thorough clean up afterwards, especially for a switch. I prefer to use different units, but...it is what it is sometimes.

Edit:
Hvlp's are much easier to clean than either airless or air assited.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Tell em gain woodcoyote they didn't hear you!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Filters and lines tend to get gummed up when switching. I swing because of necessity. But you have to flush the systems real good with the appropriate solvent and thorough clean up afterwards, especially for a switch. I prefer to use different units, but...it is what it is sometimes.
> 
> Edit:
> Hvlp's are much easier to clean than either airless or air assited.


I was curious because I've been switching for pumps for 20 years as needed with no issues. As you say, they just need a good flush. 

Dedicated machines are nice, but necessity dictates differently sometimes.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow that's cool good to know! No issues at all? Very interesting.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> Wow that's cool good to know! No issues at all? Very interesting.



Na, no problem to switch an airless from oil to acrylic. 

You do end up with some waste solvent that's a mixture between the two your changing from. 

The only material I think it's absolutely vital to have a dedicated machine for is lacquer, or other coatings that use hot solvents. Trying to run lacquer through a machine that's sprayed latex isn't generally going to work well. No matter how clean you've kept the pump, there will be some dried up residue somewhere in the system. Lacquer, and strong thinner, will break up this residue and contaminate the system during use. Paint thinner or spirits won't do that.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Na, no problem to switch an airless from oil to acrylic.
> 
> You do end up with some waste solvent that's a mixture between the two your changing from.
> 
> The only material I think it's absolutely vital to have a dedicated machine for is lacquer, or other coatings that use hot solvents. Trying to run lacquer through a machine that's sprayed latex isn't generally going to work well. No matter how clean you've kept the pump, there will be some dried up residue somewhere in the system. Lacquer, and strong thinner, will break up this residue and contaminate the system during use. Paint thinner or spirits won't do that.


That's been my experience.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Great points but I don't spray any lacquers or anything of that nature. I like using seperately machines for oil and water you don't think it matters I do. We can agree to disagree and move on. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> Dedicated machines are nice, but necessity dictates differently sometimes.


Exactly. 

I switch from from time to time as well. And no issues, but don't clean them good...and experience the consequences lol.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I switch from from time to time as well. And no issues, but don't clean them good...and experience the consequences lol.


We use all of our machines for any and every product. Their all fair game. Might be macropoxy or devthane one day, and waterborne pro classic or whatever the next day. We use the "hottest" solvents in the industry on a daily basis.

Where people run into problems is when they use hot solvent paint shortly after something not so hot (waterborne). Little paint pieces come loose in hose and end up plugging your tip. This can be effectively handled by keeping ur gun filters ship shape. 

Yes, hot solvent paints will require pump rebuilds more often. But considering what your doing (industrial), cost should not be an issue there. We dont leave it in the hot stuff overnight tho. Always chase out the hot stuff with regular mineral spirits.

Fwiw, some paints require the pump being rinsed with both hot water, and T-10 (solvent); separately. Then one more with water and ur good. An example would be two component waterborne epoxy from Devoe. Yes it takes time, but its all part of the job ya know.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I switch from from time to time as well. And no issues, but don't clean them good...and experience the consequences lol.


That's the thing. Why worry about cleaning properly everytime you speay? For me I'm not playing games with it. Put the machine in your bids. That way it all works out.


----------

